# Problem configuring TP-LINK modem router



## connoisseur (Mar 2, 2013)

I bought TD-W8951ND yesterday and configured it using the Setup Assistant available in the CD included.
Mine is a PPPoE connection from BSNL, and it configured fine with the setup.

I used the net for about an hour, but then I wanted to change a setting in it.
The connection through my old modem required dialing manually through a username-pass.
So I went to its web configuration page (192.168.1.1) and changed it to "Connect manually" instead of "Always connected".
After saving changes, it turned off the net and since then, I'm not able to connect it again.

I re-configured it through the CD after a factory-reset but again, it wouldn't work.
The connection type is now set to "Always connected" but still nothing happens.



Tried to troubleshoot it and here's what it says:


Now I'm using net through my old modem. Please help.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 2, 2013)

1st error:for bsnl connection vci value is 35 not 32.
2nd error:"Connect manually" option in pppoe mode means you have to click on connect button in modem settings---status---device info page & not from pc.
3rd error:to connect manually from pc you have to use bridge mode instead of pppoe & create a dialer in pc.in bridge mode you can not use net on more than 1 device simultaneously meaning if you dial the connection on desktop then you can not use the dialer in your laptop connected through wifi as it will give line busy error.


----------



## connoisseur (Mar 2, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> 1st error:for bsnl connection vci value is 35 not 32.


Done.


whitestar_999 said:


> 2nd error:"Connect manually" option in pppoe mode means you have to click on connect button in modem settings---status---device info page & not from pc.
> 3rd error:to connect manually from pc you have to use bridge mode instead of pppoe & create a dialer in pc.in bridge mode you can not use net on more than 1 device simultaneously meaning if you dial the connection on desktop then you can not use the dialer in your laptop connected through wifi as it will give line busy error.


OK, but as I said, I've set it back to "Always On".

Still no luck..

This was the system log after I changed VCI and restarted modem, might be useful to identify the problem:


> 1/1/2000 0:0:34> Quick bridge not allow multi-channel
> 1/1/2000 0:0:34> bridge only stop
> 1/1/2000 0:0:34> SNMP TRAP 3: link up
> 1/1/2000 0:0:35> netMakeChannDial: err=-3000 rn_p=80543d40
> ...


----------



## Rajesh345 (Mar 2, 2013)

1) Can u Post PVC's SUmmary's screen shot 


connoisseur said:


> I bought TD-W8951ND yesterday and configured it using the Setup Assistant available in the CD included.
> Mine is a PPPoE connection from BSNL, and it configured fine with the setup.
> 
> I used the net for about an hour, but then I wanted to change a setting in it.
> ...


----------



## connoisseur (Mar 2, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> 1) Can u Post PVC's SUmmary's screen shot


PVC's summary:


----------



## papul1993 (Mar 2, 2013)

connoisseur said:


> Done.
> 
> OK, but as I said, I've set it back to "Always On".
> 
> ...



The accept() fail means it actually connected and authenticated successfully with bsnl servers. However the next lines show that your adsl link has been dropped. This happens when there is noise in the phone line. 

Source: I have the same router and ISP.


----------



## connoisseur (Mar 2, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> The accept() fail means it actually connected and authenticated successfully with bsnl servers. However the next lines show that your adsl link has been dropped. This happens when there is noise in the phone line.


Hmm. I don't think there's any noise in the lines. I'm using the same net right now through my old modem.


----------



## papul1993 (Mar 2, 2013)

The ADSL link is failing almost every time for some reason. What are your ADSL parameters for the old modem? Annex? ADSL2? Etc. You can find it on the link status or equivalent page for the modem.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 3, 2013)

no wonder you are not getting connected.you have activated all PVC's & 2 of your PVC's have have same vpi/vci value.disable all pvc except PVC0.after doing all this make sure your pvc summary page looks like this:

*i.imgur.com/ITtNlHl.png


----------



## connoisseur (Mar 3, 2013)

whitestar_999 can you please tell me how to turn them off individually? I can't find anything like that.


----------



## papul1993 (Mar 3, 2013)

connoisseur said:


> whitestar_999 can you please tell me how to turn them off individually? I can't find anything like that.



Go to Interface Setup > Internet,
there disable every PVC except PVC0. 

*i.imgur.com/AQR8M9L.png?1

In my case, I have PVC0 disabled. You should enable this PVC and and disable every other.


----------



## connoisseur (Mar 3, 2013)

OK I tried to put all PVCs off except PVC0.

I don't know why its showing status "N/A" for PCV0 even if its on.

Then I tried to turn on only PVC2 instead. Its status was clearly shown.


Still no net.
But I found something interesting in Maintenance > Diagnostics


This was the same for PVC2 also.


----------



## papul1993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Show me the full settings for PVC0. Remove username and password though.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 3, 2013)

go to settings--maintenance--sysrestart & select restart with factory default settings.after restart repeat the procedure manually by first disabling all pvc's except pvc0(confirm by checking pvc summary page) & then configure pvc0 by entering vpi/vci values & username/password in pppoe mode(don't change any other setting).do not use the cd setup assistant this time.


----------



## connoisseur (Mar 6, 2013)

Did it.
Seems like a little improvement.
Here's the diagonostics result:

The last two were fail in previous case.

Here's the pvc summary:

This time the status for PVC0 was "Up", which was "N/A" in previous case even when I had activated it.

Oh and yes, this time the "Internet light" (the one which looks like an Internet Explorer icon) on the device was on, which was off before this.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 6, 2013)

if net is working or you can see the ip address(like 117.x.x.x) in status---device info page then it is working fine.


----------



## connoisseur (Mar 6, 2013)

Its showing the IP address but I still can't access any websites. The taskbar still shows No Internet Access:

Its getting really irritating now.

And you know I just checked it, net is working fine on my mobile using the wifi !
Checked my mail, used whatsapp etc.
Its as if my pc or the modem is trolling with me


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 6, 2013)

The status screen should look something like this 


Just post your status screen.
Since you are saying you can see the IP address try changing the DNS servers too.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 6, 2013)

if net is working fine on mobile via wifi then problem is with your pc lan settings.in your lan adapter tcp/ip v4 settings set option to get ip address/dns address automatically.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 6, 2013)

connoisseur said:


> And you know I just checked it, net is working fine on my mobile using the wifi !
> Checked my mail, used whatsapp etc.
> Its as if my pc or the modem is trolling with me


That means, your PC is trolling you. 
1. As already stated make the PC automatically detect the IP & DNS. If it is already like that, make it like :
IP address: 192.168.1.10~192.168.1.100
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.1.1

DNS: 8.8.8.8 
        8.8.4.4(Google DNS)
or     208.67.222.222
        208.67.220.220(Open DNS)

2. Try alloting your PC a static IP in the modem.


----------



## connoisseur (Mar 6, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> if net is working fine on mobile via wifi then problem is with your pc lan settings.in your lan adapter tcp/ip v4 settings set option to get ip address/dns address automatically.


Its already set on that.


Vignesh B said:


> That means, your PC is trolling you.
> 1. As already stated make the PC automatically detect the IP & DNS. If it is already like that, make it like :
> IP address: 192.168.1.10~192.168.1.100
> Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
> ...


Here's the status page:


1. Tried that. Didn't help.
2. I didn't exactly understand how to do that. Do you mean from Interface > Internet I should select Static IP instead of PPPoE?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 6, 2013)

run ipconfig /all in command prompt window & post result here.


----------



## connoisseur (Mar 6, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> run ipconfig /all in command prompt window & post result here.


ipconfig:


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 6, 2013)

connoisseur said:


> 2. I didn't exactly understand how to do that. Do you mean from Interface > Internet I should select Static IP instead of PPPoE?


Open the modem page>Go to interface setup>LAN>Under DHCP table >assign an IP address, enter your network card's mac address>save


----------



## connoisseur (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't know how, but now its working.
I turned the device on without connecting the LAN cable. Only telephone line was connected (I was using net via wifi on mobile)
then I connected the LAN cable and suddenly it started working on the PC too.
Hope it works in future also now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 10, 2013)

probably some ip conflict.run ipconfig again & note down the ip address of your pc when net is working fine for future use.in your previous ipconfig result your pc was getting ip 192.168.1.100 which is unusual unless you specifically set in the dhcp settings the ip pool start ip address as something like 192.168.1.90(or 100).


----------



## rythm007 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey Guys, 

Need some help here. I have the same router, the problem i am facing is different though.

I have configured the router as its mentioned with all PVC disabled apart from PVC0 and i am able to access the internet just fine with my PC via LAN Wire connection but i am not able to use my wifi.

I have tried everything.The status page shows 2 wireless devices connected but still i am not able to use internet on those devices.

Please tell me on what is supposed to be done.Really appreciate if you guys could help me out.


----------



## dummydave (Jul 27, 2013)

bro can u post d screenshot of d settings u r using..


----------



## rythm007 (Jul 28, 2013)

I have uploaded the setting, please have a look and please please let me know where i am going wrong..

One more thing, sometimes the router reboots when i connect my phone wirelessly...It stops working..

If u need any other information please let me know...
View attachment 11541View attachment 11542View attachment 11543View attachment 11544View attachment 11545View attachment 11546


----------



## dummydave (Jul 31, 2013)

@rythm007 bro check ur private message ..


----------



## chinky999 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi
I was having the same problem and i did the same but still having problems

Please help


----------

